# Wobbegong- Shark shield doesn't work...



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Quick one, and i know the responses will come thick and fast...

So my little brother speared himself a LOVELY Jack this arvo out in the ocean off the north coast, he has just got into it, so was pretty stoked to get this puppy for his third fish. 








Anyways, he also has recently purchased a Shark Shield, loves the peace of mind.. hates the electric shocks :twisted: hahahah.

So as he is heading in after the jack capture, he has the wobbegong chasing him in, all the way up the rocks, he ended up out of the water, wrapped in the SS getting shocked... but no fish lost or nip to his person (i shouldn't laugh, but am).

So my Q- the SS had NO affect of course, now without digging too deep i presume this means wobbegongs (and perhaps i assume other bottom type like this) don't have the required sensory organs the ampullae of lorenzini which i am to be understanding the SS works on....?

So is this a fair assumption?

Cheeeeerz


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Levi said:


> So my Q- the SS had NO affect of course, now without digging too deep i presume this means wobbegongs (and perhaps i assume other bottom type like this) don't have the required sensory organs the ampullae of lorenzini which i am to be understanding the SS works on....?
> 
> So is this a fair assumption?
> 
> Cheeeeerz


*Correct.* The SS is designed to act on and deter only those sharks in which the ampullae of lorenzini are present. These happen to be the well documented culprits of regular unprovoked shark attacks i.e. the following species:

Great white
Whaler (and related bullsharks)
Tiger 
Mako

Trevor


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Wobbegongs are dumb though. They like the boxer of the shark world....


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Correct me if i'm wrong but don't all sharks have ampulae?And wobbies are super stupid.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but don't all sharks have ampulae? And wobbies are super stupid.


Correction Jon. No, they don't. Including Wobbies.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Today I hooked an approx 1.5m hammerhead up at SWR and got him up to the yak. Didn't have my SS on durin the fight and out of curiosity turned the SS on when the shark got close. Didn't even flinch. Even when the SS touched him he didn't flinch....

In the past the same experiment did achieve the expected results but not this time.

I'll put some pics up when I get a chance of how close the Hammerhead was to the SS.

Marty


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

kayakone said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if i'm wrong but don't all sharks have ampulae? And wobbies are super stupid.
> ...


Actually one of the defining characteristics of the elasmobranchs (skates, sharks and rays) is the ampullae of Lorenzini.

_Ampullae of Lorenzini
The ampullae of Lorenzini are complicated and extensive specialized skin sense organs characteristic of sharks and rays. The next four subsections of this article address the physical stimulus, the anatomy, and physiological characteristics of electroreceptors. _
source: http://wrt-intertext.syr.edu/ii2/samie.html

So yes wobbies have them and they are still stupid.


----------



## WarwickC (Dec 12, 2011)

As I recall SS is a deterrent, and does not claim to work when a Shark is in attack mode. Probably the wobbly was only thinking fish, not nasty tingly feeling.

If chased, try "Fish are friends, not food." Worked for Nemo.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

WarwickC said:


> As I recall SS is a deterrent, and does not claim to work when a Shark is in attack mode. Probably the wobbly was only thinking fish, not nasty tingly feeling.
> 
> If chased, try "Fish are friends, not food." Worked for Nemo.


Yes it does, but only if the shark is named Bruce...... I would have thought that much was obvious.... :roll:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Artie said:


> WarwickC said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall SS is a deterrent, and does not claim to work when a Shark is in attack mode. Probably the wobbly was only thinking fish, not nasty tingly feeling.
> ...


That's just ridiculous! What self respecting mother shark would name their son after a man made highway?


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

nezevic said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > nezevic said:
> ...


I will be looking into this a LOT more, though work means i cant right now. 
Seriously though, if the wobbies do have functional 'A of L', and this particular one was not detered what so ever, doesn't it question the validity of using a SS?? I mean, lets face it- you use them to add protection when fishing/spearfishing etc, yet this fear, or annoyance of the electirc signal can easily be over ridden when it's interested in a fish ('attack mode')......... hmmmm... going out on a limb here, but generally speaking when im out there in the ocean, i often have a distraught fish on the end of my line........ so when i want protection i wouldn't have it (FYIi i do not use a SS).

I know this topic has been spoken on a lot, but it is interesting... let the banter begin!

Thanks all


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Bump!!

Ok, so my very basic research seems to lean towards the fact all sharks have A of L.... and the more research i find tends to lead towards the fact that the SS have little effect, even people commenting on hammer heads not being affected, and they apparently are one of the most sensitive species...

Anyone else doubting the prowess of the SS?

Thanks


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

We had all the "antishark" tech we needed in 1972. Powerheads FTW... :lol:


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

spork said:


> We had all the "antishark" tech we needed in 1972. Powerheads FTW... :lol:


Love em. I had one back before the Hobart rampage and pollitical knee jerk came down hard on shooters. Now I'm interested in them again as I feel vulnerable on the yak. Yes I have a SS, but I still get creeped out by sharks sometimes and would like the added insurance. Does anyone know if they are legal and how to go about being authorised to have one (and more importantly, to buy the ammo)?


----------



## paddlingfool (Oct 8, 2011)

Geez, why not get some old hand grenades and let a few off under water, might deter all those nasty sharks for a while . If people are so phobic about sharks ,why go near the water?Take up knitting or something, and you can get a bullet proof vest to protect you wlile you do it.


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

paddlingfool said:


> Geez, why not get some old hand grenades and let a few off under water, might deter all those nasty sharks for a while . If people are so phobic about sharks ,why go near the water?Take up knitting or something, and you can get a bullet proof vest to protect you wlile you do it.


No need to be insulting.
I enjoy open water kayaking and I have reasons to want to arrive home safely. That's my choice. I also carry a safety knife, safety mirror, anchor, drinking water, compass, safety flares, whistle, VHF radio and am shopping for a personal locator beacon. And I actually wear a PFD, even though I can swim.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Look - if a SS makes YOU feel better about YOUR paddling then by all means go out and get one. If you paddle in known sharky waters then I guess it's an extra bit of peace of mind, however the facts are that the results on SS effectiveness are sketchy at best. Of course the SS manufacturers want us to believe that they work but there have also been many first hand reports (as per this thread) that they are completely ineffective (especially on 'turned on' sharks in feeding mode.

ive been surfing and ocean swimming for over 30 years, seen lots of sharks but never once been harrassed etc. In a kayak I'm not even IN the water so I consider my chances of being attacked are miniscule.

but again if it gives you some added peace of mind then go for it..

or as others have said, take up another sport.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I was spearing a couple of weeks ago and had an encounter with a 10ft bronzie. First 'proper' encounter with a shark. Have seen them when surfing, kayaking, and fishing from boats, but never have actually been underwater with one.
After the initial intake of about 15lts of sea water up the freckle, (when I was in mid descent, and happened to look straight ahead instead of scanning the bottom, and saw him about 20feet in front of me cruising in mid water), I put the gun on him and was ready to shoot if he came any closer. He didn't, he was just doing his thing, and I instantly felt totally stoked to be seeing such an awesome big fish swimming around. As my breath began to fade, I swam towards him and he instantly pissed off and disappeared.
No dramas.
Not every shark is going to eat you.
Some will, but definately not all of them.


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

Tonystott said:


> scam said:
> 
> 
> > paddlingfool said:
> ...


Haha thanks for the tip tony - I could lash it beside my other AI for some real stability, but I'd still like a powerhead if i'm entitled to one. 
BTW Even though I previously had one, I have never fired one. Neither have I deployed my EPIRB; I just like to be insured.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Always an interesting read... 
I don't actually have a SS, though have considered them (for the peace of mind of 'others' such as the better half etc who have suggested it), though never felt the need. I have seen a few and not been bothered, i'm sure a sphincter puckering moment will one day occur.... but thats half the fun of the adventure.

Just wanted to get some opinions, as after my little brothers experience it just seemed like a whole lot of money spent for nothing.

Anyways, if it makes people feel better, allows them to enjoy this wonderful sport a little more, than i guess who am i to argue.

Thanks for all the feedback, appreciate the commentry on this one.

Cheers,


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Quick FYI
Interesting response from the SS peoples, though it certainly doesn't explaing all cases, it does lead to some commentry around the Wobby

_"What types of sharks does the Shark Shield deter?

All predatory shark species are repelled by the Shark Shield. These include Great Whites, Tigers, Zambezi (Bull), Mako, Oceanic, Grey Nurse, Hammerhead sharks.

Some sharks, in particular the bottom feeders, including Woobygong, Carpet and Port Jackson sharks, have their Ampullae of Lorenzini located under their snouts and as such have a diminished response to the Shark Shield wave form. A small number of sharks such as the Seven Gill shark have a diminished Ampullae so are less affected. The sharks that fall into these categories are in general, not considered dangerous to humans."_


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

paddlingfool said:


> Geez, why not get some old hand grenades and let a few off under water, might deter all those nasty sharks for a while . If people are so phobic about sharks ,why go near the water?Take up knitting or something, and you can get a bullet proof vest to protect you wlile you do it.


No need to be insulting.
I enjoy open water kayaking and I have reasons to want to arrive home safely. That's my choice. I also carry a safety knife, safety mirror, anchor, drinking water, compass, safety flares, whistle, VHF radio and am shopping for a personal locator beacon. And I actually wear a PFD, even though I can swim.[/quote]

Haha thanks for the tip tony - I could lash it beside my other AI for some real stability, but I'd still like a powerhead if i'm entitled to one. 
BTW Even though I previously had one, I have never fired one. Neither have I deployed my EPIRB; I just like to be insured.[/quote]

That's insulting!? personaly I agree, if you feel that worried about sharks to want a powerhead, then maybe the ocean is not the place for you. Even if it was legal to carry a powerhead (btw happily they are no longer legal), IMO the risk they pose would far outweight any potential protection - would be amusing to see a failed surf landing with one on board (maybe not amusing for the kayaker carrying it though).


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't understand the mindset behind statements like "the ocean is not the place" for a person who simply wants to stack the safety odds in their favour.

I can accept that some people are not convinced about the evidence for sharkshield, or the appropriateness of a second-line defence viz powerhead (or diver's knife, hand spear, anchoring stake, bludgeon, or whatever you might use to fend off an attack should you suffer the misfortune of one).

There's no guarantee that wearing leathers/body armour will save one's life in a motorbike accident, but they are a sensible non-compulsory addition to a biker's safety. I wouldn't suggest another biker does not belong on the road because he feels the need to wear leathers, or that he should take up knitting.

My surgeon advised that though the evidence is weak, glucosamine might improve my arthritic knee pains. There's little downside so what the heck, I gave it a try; it didn't help so I stopped; my choice. Should I have considered knitting rather than taking glucosamine? Maybe my knees would have settled more.

I have grown up 'in the ocean', with surfing since aged 7, plus spear fishing, scuba diving, windsurfing, waterskiing, deep-sea fishing, rock fishing and more recently kayaking. I've been a surf club member; I've conducted ocean rescues. I love the ocean and would miss it dearly if I could not be regularly in it. Be damned if I will accept advice that I should give it all away just because I feel threatened enough by sharks, to choose available safety options that permit me to continue with greater confidence.

I've taken risks with sharks in years past when I felt more invincible than I do nowadays. I've been face to face with a 3m great white while spearfishing (at Redhead, where my friends very recently witnessed a serious attack on a surfer), and while spearfishing I've felt harassed by an aggressive 6' wobbegong. I've been tailed all the way into thigh-deep surf by another larger shark while surfing. I've surfed at midnight under lights and routinely paddled into surf before first light and out of surf after last light, with the expectation that sharks were around - but nowadays I'm more mindful of what I have to lose if victim to a shark.

This discussion has not put me off the Sharkshield. I'm a bit of a sceptic so I do not feel totally assured by the manufacturer's claim that it works on all predatory shark species; I don't wear it when surfing because it is more bulky than is convenient, but it is a convenient accessory for kayaking that I can afford, with at least some evidence it works, so I'll use it. I'm disappointed to learn powerheads are not legal, but can respect the law and will leave it at that.

One thing about the sharkshield, it is bulky for swimming and the cable can float back towards you and cause you to feel pulsatile shocks. It's not as bad as an electric fence shock in my experience and I can tolerate it (still wouldn't recommend peeing on it). But it would be nice to have a shield that was less cumbersome - I've seen such a one demonstrated on utube that was worn on the wrist like a bracelet and did not have any loose cable flapping about the way sharkshield does. I think it was only being marketed in the US but if anyone has experience with it I would be interested to hear. I imagine it could be suspended in the water on a leash if kayaking, or worn on the body if swimming etc.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

"There's no guarantee that wearing leathers/body armour will save one's life in a motorbike accident, but they are a sensible non-compulsory addition to a biker's safety. I wouldn't suggest another biker does not belong on the road because he feels the need to wear leathers, or that he should take up knitting."

I think the KEY word here is SENSIBLE - and to use your analogy, leathers are SENSIBLE, whereas powerheads (IMO) are far from it. Anyway, I reckon the you wouldn't have time to use the powerhead in the event of a shark which seriously wanted to attack, it is more likely the poor inquisitive shark which may at worst bump you and dirty your underpants which would cop the powerhead.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Tonystott said:


> I think your Chuck Norrisish approach of a powerhead is what got people wondering.. Seriously, if you really do feel the need to be armed with such a lethal weapon, I hope I never meet you at sea...


Chuck Norrisish attitude? "such a lethal weapon"???
Mate you better keep away from me 'cause there are times when I take my 44 magnum lever action rifle with me fishing as protection from crocs. I know I'm not the only one on this site to take such precautions. 
A powerhead is completely safe if used properly. They don't go off if you do a surf entry. They go off when are where you want them to.
But that's right, I forgot, guns (and powerheads) are bad, only bad people use them.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Junglefisher, you are getting a bit worked up there, I have no problem with guns in the right circumstance. And although I have never used a powerhead, I reckon a FAILED surf reentry, could result in a powerhead detonating if it werent secured properly, after all, they "go off" when they hit something hard enough.

And I reckon crocs are a bit different to sharks


----------



## WarwickC (Dec 12, 2011)

Well made power heads have a floating firing pin that will not work out of water. They rely on hydraulic lock (the water behind the pin ) to give the resistance required when the head strikes a hard object. In addition there is a safety pin that secures the round preventing accidental discharge.

I know that there are cheap units that do not have these features, but quality units are quite safe ( probably safer than a divers knife) if the basic rules are followed. There is no reason one should go off in any kind of surf landing or car accident or similar.


----------



## scam (Sep 25, 2011)

It seems from my limited researching that powerheads are legal in NSW with appropriate licensing...

See at http://www.legislation.nsw.gov.au/fullh ... pt.2-sec.7 on 07/03/2012:-
quote:
63 Permit for powerheads

(cf 1997 cl 55)

(1) The Commissioner may, on application by a person, issue a permit authorising the person to possess and use a powerhead for the purposes of underwater spear fishing.
(2) A permit under this clause authorises the holder of the permit to possess and use a powerhead but only for the purposes of underwater spear fishing.
(3) In this clause:
powerhead means a device that:

(a) is capable of propelling a projectile by means of an explosive, and
(b) is designed to be attached to the end of a spear gun for use in underwater spear fishing.
end quote.

Notwithstanding I also googled that in NSW a powerhead is classified as a "schedule 1 Prohibited weapon" - 
quote:
"18. Any device known as a "powerhead" that can be
attached to the end of a spear gun and that is
designed to propel a projectile by means of an
explosive." end quote

The commissioner can grant approval for this prohibited weapon to be used in recreational fishing. You can google it if interested, or ask at the NSW police/firearms registry office.

I also read on (http://www.spearfishing.com.au/forum/sh ... 589&page=4) where a user claimed to have a NSW firearms license specifying "powerhead". He recounted as follows (2007) " Permit to acquire gained from NSW Firearms Registry.
Genuine reason- due to presence of large sharks whilst enagaged in blue water spearfishing.
It was accepted. have also had to register pwoerhead and then meet all safe keeping requirements for a cat a/b firearm" end quote.


----------

